# LFTS 11/1/18



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

lets get this going. First day off for my 18 day vacation. Shoot straight boys


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks like we traveled back in time...be out in the evening!!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wonder if Bassman watched Groundhogs Day last night?


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just noticed that, thanks guys


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Last day of the season guys, good luck!! #nowornever


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

I really want to get out there but the radar does not look good. Guess I'll sit this one out.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I’m in for this mornings hunt. First morning I’ve hunted since the opener. Nice cool crisp morning up by Traverse city!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Rain hitting my area around 930. 

I've killed and seen some of my best bucks on this date, usually around 8 am.

Plenty of time, and I can guarantee I won't have an opportunity if I stayed in bed.

I can sleep when I'm dead. It's primetime!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

This is exactly what I was just thinking. Same scenario, going to rain but I know they are moving right now.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

WeatherChannel says I'm screwed. Accuweather says I have a chance. Ahh hell with it I'm going!


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

Wish I was in a stand this morning but won't be able to till tonight. Getting ready to head north to the property in Mason county for 5 days. Will have my dad pull cards before I arrive. Can't hardly stand the wait. Haven't been in a stand or checked cards since October 5th.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

2 weeks until rifle opener...good luck this morning guys. Good luck OGB on finding your deer this morning.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Back from up north. Took Wednesday off. Back at it in Saginaw county. Have to work next week then 9 days off

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Heading out the door right now for a hunt behind the house. Got a pic of a wide 8 I have on camera in daylight a couple days ago. First time we have seen him move in daylight since the middle of summer. Here is hoping today is better than my halloweeen when I seen a total of 3 deer.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Hourly rain chance says 100% through noon and at least 75% through 1:00am Friday. As I kind of expected, I will be staying dry today and plan to hunt the three day weekend. Good luck to those of you heading out today!!


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Good luck guys ! Radar showing the rain is almost here I’m going to stay dry today , and hit it tomorrow


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Rain staying south of me. 20’ up in Clinton county, in my best stand, and the wind is perfect. Good luck to those of you that stuck one last night and has to toss and turn all night thinking about it. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fisherman6 said:


> I’m in for this mornings hunt. First morning I’ve hunted since the opener. Nice cool crisp morning up by Traverse city!


Good luck! They're moving here this morning....


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm not gonna make it, Sally took me trick or treating last night, told me not to eat all my candy. Well I did sat up til 4, now my stomach hurts so bad
Next year anyone that gives me those orange and black wrapped fake peanut butter things are getting them thrown at them, their horrible


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Heading to GR to pick up friend from FL and then heading to manistee national forest in hope of seeing some deer. 
Only have until Monday as a work related (it would not be good of you didn't attend) meeting has shortened the trip. 
Looking forward to the trip not the work meeting in CA. 
Fun then stress!!

Then I'll be LFTS


Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Cedar Swamp said:


> Lot's of activity this morning.
> 
> 2 fat old does fighting in the break room over the last donut, while trying to get the attention of the new young buck.
> 
> ...


*1:00 pm update : *on my way to the* HR Office ... *


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Sat in the rain this morning until 10 am. Spied one lone doe nobody following. Got soaked to my underwear band. Had breakfast/ lunch, now home drying my gear. 80-90% rain until tomorrow am. I do believe I am sitting the afternoon out. If dry I am planning all day sit for friday, Sat and Sun. Been a wet week Mother Nature has a piss poor sense of timing! Good luck if it's dry where you are!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Cedar Swamp said:


> *1:00 pm update : *on my way to the* HR Office ... *


Oooo. Being called on the carpet!
Worked at one place (well a couple actually) that denied me disciplinary time off during hunting season....They knew better than to encourage my time away during season , by any means I might try.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well...mid day activity has been exciting. I saw a young doe feeding in front of me. She fed her way out and I look over and a nice 2 yr old 6 pt comes right in to 15 yds broadside! Really took all I had not to send a T3 through his lungs! Gave him a pass in hopes he can grow into a stud next year!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

dewy6068 said:


> Well...mid day activity has been exciting. I saw a young doe feeding in front of me. She fed her way out and I look over and a nice 2 yr old 6 pt comes right in to 15 yds broadside! Really took all I had not to send a T3 through his lungs! Gave him a pass in hopes he can grow into a stud next year!


That almost looks like a 3yo from the half of the body I can see, but I’ll take your word for it because you were there . 

He’ll be awesome next year!


----------



## dtosh (Jul 30, 2011)

A couple days late, I don't post much. I shot this 9 point half hour after daylight Tuesday morning, from a tree stand, not the blind in the background, chasing a doe, went 40 yards and piled up. My biggest to date. 150lbs dressed. Van Buren county.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here’s a couple more pics. Don’t think he’s 3...being in Farm country (Barry County) he would have had more antler if he was 3.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice buck dtosh!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Buck dt!!!! Congrats Man!!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

dewy6068 said:


> View attachment 337121
> View attachment 337122
> 
> 
> Here’s a couple more pics. Don’t think he’s 3...being in Farm country (Barry County) he would have had more antler if he was 3.


Agreed


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Raining pretty steady here in Monroe. No hunting for me this weekend or tomorrow... should I hunt today and get soaked or just go home after work?


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Well with this steady rain(and there saying it will last into the am) I decided to sit the afternoon out and finish some projects inside the cabin and maybe get a little work done. Good luck guys/gals I’ll be out for an all day sit tomorrow.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> Well with this steady rain(and there saying it will last into the am) I decided to sit the afternoon out and finish some projects inside the cabin and maybe get a little work done. Good luck guys/gals I’ll be out for an all day sit tomorrow.


Weird morning in terms of how slowly the rain inched north.When I left Hillsdale about 6:00 it was raining and still is now. 

This morning I hunted west of you about 5 miles until 11 and didn't have a drop of rain fall, while just south of Marshall it was raining almost the entire time.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't have a problem sitting in rain...but it's the fear of shooting something and having issues with the rain washing out a blood trail which keeps me out of the woods on days like this.



shamanlk13 said:


> Southern michigan is pretty much solid rain till 4am. Just bought a tree umbrella. Think it's worth sitting this afternoon or wait till tomorrow? Mind you I work all weekend and will not be able to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Wind would be just right for a PM sit in my climber. Trying to decide. Steady light rain here now with what looks like heavy stuff on the way.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

dtosh said:


> A couple days late, I don't post much. I shot this 9 point half hour after daylight Tuesday morning, from a tree stand, not the blind in the background, chasing a doe, went 40 yards and piled up. My biggest to date. 150lbs dressed. Van Buren county.
> View attachment 337116
> View attachment 337117
> View attachment 337118
> View attachment 337119


Congrats! Nice shooting too! 
<----<<<


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Mobile sit tonight. Leelanau Public! Downwind of some doe bedding area. Made a heckuva racket coming in due to the leaves covering the sticks. Hoping to fill my last tag tonight!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

TheMAIT said:


> I don't have a problem sitting in rain...but it's the fear of shooting something and having issues with the rain washing out a blood trail which keeps me out of the woods on days like this.


Losing the blood trail always worries me. My 1st buck back in 88 was shot on a day just like today. I left the blood trail for about 2 hours when I came back it was washed out. I looked for hours, tried to sleep that night(was sick thinking I wouldn’t find him) I returned next morning and did a grid search with my brother and friend. Luckily we found him. I thought he went south by last blood the night before but he turned east and was less than 150yds from where I shot him.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Back at it here. Put out toughy with his ears forward tonight got back in the blind rattled and hit the can. BOOM a 2026 booner showed up!


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

First sit of my 11 day huntcation, tonight I'm in our swamp in benzie co. Checked the corn feeder cam on the way in. Lots of good pics and signs around it. The bad news, about 5 days ago the local black bear decided that he wanted the whole thing and brought it down. 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

